# gerissene grundeln



## Jose (20. September 2012)

wenn es eines beweises bedarf: hier ist er.
grundel auf 5er mepps.
(wer bietet mehr?)







für die C&Rler: schwimmt wieder....


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Jose schrieb:


> schwimmt wieder....


als Rückenschwimmer? |rolleyes

Gedanke 1: 
der Spinner wurde aber wunderbar dicht über der Steinpackung geführt, hm?

Gedanke 2: 
in Bayern am RMD-Kanal haben mir die Einheimischen einen kleinen Grundel-Kurs verpasst, war hochinteressant.
Nen' Ü20er Gummilatschen dicht über die Steine gehalten, auf denen die Grundels rumhüpften - husch alle Mann in die Verstecke - als sie dann merkten, "das ist kein Grundeljäger" -> alle Mann auf den Möchtegern-Gegner!
Die Burschen haben das Herz eines Kriegers!


----------



## Jose (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> als Rückenschwimmer? |rolleyes


wie die das macht- keine ahnung - aber es geht hollandwärts...
sozusagen "den bach runter"



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gedanke 1:
> der Spinner wurde aber wunderbar dicht über der Steinpackung geführt, hm?


finde ich auch ("wunderbar dicht"): auf lauernden esox (bin halt ein alter spinner :m)


----------



## siloaffe (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Egal ob Gummi, Wobbler, Futterkorb. 

Ich fang igentlich IMMER mindestens 4-5 Grundeln|rolleyes


----------



## derporto (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Was für Bilder. Gierige Genossen muss ich sagen. Hier bei uns gibts keine nennenswerten Grundelbestände. Zumindest keine, die sich derart bemerkbar machen. Umso erstaunlicher, dieses Schauspiel.


----------



## angler1996 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

irgendwie muss ich das mit Katzenwelsen mal testen.
die Viecher fressen doch auch alles.
die könnten an eine leichten Spinne ordentlich Radau machen
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@siloaffe, so hab ich mir das gedacht :m

hab noch 'nen kopfschuss in reserve:


----------



## Barbenspezi (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Die Biester legen sich halt gerne auf ihre "Feinde"


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@siloaffe
Klasse Bilder!!! :m
Das Futterkorb-Bild (leider unscharf, aber 'schei$$ drauf') ist der Burner schlechthin #6


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@Siloaffe, schöne Beifangstrecke und astreine scharfe Fotos (bis auf das entscheidende,wie ja auch Kati anmerkt).
Mir gefällt die Grundel am besten,welche sich in den Futterkorb "reingefressen" hat!


Jürgen


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Hehe, die Grundel im Futterkorb. Irgendwie geile Viecher, total verrückt.
Leider auch echt häßlich und invasiv. |supergri


----------



## Margarelon (20. September 2012)

Da hätte ich auch noch einen "Beifahrer"...


----------



## siloaffe (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @siloaffe
> Klasse Bilder!!! :m
> Das Futterkorb-Bild (leider unscharf, aber 'schei$$ drauf') ist der Burner schlechthin #6





Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Siloaffe, schöne Beifangstrecke und astreine scharfe Fotos (bis auf das entscheidende,wie ja auch Kati anmerkt).
> Mir gefällt die Grundel am besten,welche sich in den Futterkorb "reingefressen" hat!
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Danke Jungens.... 

Tja das, dass Futterkorbbild unscharf geworden ist fand ich auch kacke, da hab ich vergessen am Handy die Kammera von Makro auf normal zu stellen aber man kanns wenigstens ansatzweise erkennen:m


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Leider auch echt häßlich ...


Veto! |znaika:
Ernsthaft: ich finde, das sind echt hübsche Fische.

Und dazu (und noch mal):


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Burschen haben das Herz eines Kriegers!


----------



## Jose (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *GrafvonMontedisco* 

 
_Leider auch echt häßlich ..._

Veto! |znaika:
Ernsthaft: ich finde, das sind echt hübsche Fische.

Und dazu (und noch mal):
     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *kati48268* 

 
_Die Burschen haben das Herz eines Kriegers!_



...und dann sind die auch (nach siloaffe) noch lecker.
wo war nochmal dein rezept,markus?


----------



## Barbenspezi (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Die sind Feige! Kommen immer mit 10-20 Brüdern 
Und auch nur wenn der Feind ruhig am Boden liegt. Ansonsten sieht man meistens nur kleine Staubwolken am Boden. Also nichts mit Krieger 

Hatte auch schon 2 Stück an einem Haken. Einen sauber gehakt, die anderen nur am Kiemendeckel.
Auch schön, war beim Feedern. 1 Grundel am Haken und die andere hat sich wie ein Aal um das Vorfach gewickelt und die Schnur unter dem Kiemendeckel => Beifang ohne Haken! 
Die sind einfach nur gierig.


----------



## Meinereiner76 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Jose schrieb:


> Zitat:
> ...und dann sind die auch (nach siloaffe) noch lecker.
> wo war nochmal dein rezept,markus?


 

Das wollte ich grade mal Fragen.
Hab gelesen daß sie in UNgarn ne Delikatesse sein sollen.

Hatte ich mich schon lange mal gefragt. Denn eigentlich sind sie für Ihre Größe echte Muskelpakete.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Die sind Feige! Kommen immer mit 10-20 Brüdern
> ..



nee nee, sind clever. könnten wir von lernen:
"gemeinsam sind wir stark, alleine nix als quark"


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Wer macht den ersten Mega-Test?
70er Zander als Lebend-Köfi direkt über der Steinschüttung angeboten und Ü-500 Grundeln auf einmal fangen!
Dann reden wir noch mal über die Krieger-Qualitäten!


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



			
				Jose;3715879
                                                                      Zitat von [B schrieb:
			
		

> kati48268[/B]
> 
> 
> _Die Burschen haben das Herz eines Kriegers!_



Das haben die kleinen Kerle wirklich. Lösen in der Kategorie eindeutig die Barsche ab.


----------



## Meinereiner76 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@kati

besorgst du mir nen 70er Zander....   MACH ICH DEN TEST


----------



## Barbenspezi (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Das haben die kleinen Kerle wirklich. Lösen in der Kategorie eindeutig die Barsche ab.



Das haben wir doch bereits in einem anderen Thread geklärt.
Die Grundel ist der neue Barsch 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3712713&postcount=1734


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3712713&postcount=1734


Bei dem Posting muss man den Thread weiterlesen; "G-Rig, G-Punkt"...
Ich schmeiß mich weg!
|muahah:


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (20. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch bereits in einem anderen Thread geklärt.
> Die Grundel ist der neue Barsch
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3712713&postcount=1734



Oh, ich hänge hinterher.|uhoh:

Alles klar, ich bin also nicht der erste der seinem Angelkollegen das ganz stolz erzählt hat. |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Naja, so außergewöhnlich ist das nicht. Ich hab des öfteren handlange Hechte oder Zander, die den Drilling im Auge oder im Bauch haben. Auch Karpfen reißen sich schonmal die Flanken auf.

Kollateralschäden halt.


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Nee, nee, nee... #d

Auch die Brasse auf Gufi ist nix Besonderes, egal ob im gierigen Maul oder feigem Rücken gehakt.

Der Gedanke zählt:
Hecht, Krapfen, Brasse & Co. kommen der hakigen Falle zu nahe mit dem Geistesblitz, "_was ist das denn_?" |kopfkrat
Die Grundel sagt sich, "_wer bist DU denn und was willst du hier_!". |smash:

Der Kneipenschläger unter den Fischen!  
Geil!


----------



## ayron (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Ich hab heute nem Barsch einen Offsethaken durch die Schwanzwurzel getackert.....wie auch immer das geht


----------



## Margarelon (21. September 2012)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Kneipenschläger unter den Fischen!
> Geil!




Kopfkino... Ey Alder, mach dich weg von mein Revier!
Hooligan-Grundeln...


----------



## Slick (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Sind Grundeln eigentlich Fried- oder Raubfische.|kopfkrat


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Kriegsfische!


----------



## Jose (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

hat keiner mehr fotos?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Irgendwo müsste ich noch Bilder von Grundeldubletten haben .... denn mit richtigem Köder klappt das auch  Mal sehn ob ich die finde.


----------



## Dakes87 (24. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

hallo zusammen 
ich war gestern auch wieder mit meiner neuen rute unterwegs und habe gufi´s durch das wasser gejagt. da meine neue rute wirklich alles überträgt und ich immer schön angeschlagen habe, hab ich auch einige grundeln gefangen... aber echt schon komisch das sie selbst 10cm große gufi´s angreifen, oder meint ihr dass man sie eher zufällig hakt?
lg daniel


----------



## Barbenspezi (24. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Ja, so sind sie die kleinen Feiglinge. Haben wieder den Dorfjüngsten vorgeschickt zur Opferung. 
Das ist schon Absicht von denen, dass die auf den Köder gehen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Die greifen auch größere Köder an! Leider... zum Glück beissen die Zander und Hechte im Rhein recht rabiatt - sonst würde ich den Unterschied beim Gufieren nicht merken...


----------



## KölnerAngler (26. September 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Hallo zusammen,

also nach den Bildern, die ich jetzt hier gesehen habe,
bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das Krieger-  oder nur Suizidalefische sind. 

Ist ja der Hammer, dass, was die da versuchen sich rein zu pfeiffen. 

Das wäre ungefähr so als würde ich (183cm groß, 125 Kg, absoluter Sportverweigerer) die Klitschkos und den Tysons Mike zur Prügelei auffordern und dabei Glauben, ich schaff die auch (obwohl|kopfkrat, viel Feind, viel Ehr sagte Hägar der Schreckliche schon).

Also doch Kriegerfische?|kopfkrat 

Oder doch suizidgefährdete Guppys?|kopfkrat

Ich weiß nicht:c

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Knispel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Der LFV Bremen reagiert jetzt :
*FGN - Aktuell:*

Aufgrund der zahlreichen Meldungen über Schwarmeergrundelfänge in der Weser und deren Zuflüsse, wurde seitens des Sachgebietes FGN ein Telefonat mit dem Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit Dezernat Binnenfischerei in Niedersachsen geführt. Der gemeinsame Tenor beläuft sich darin, das Ausbreiten dieser invasiven (eindringenden, nicht heimischen) Fischart zu verhindern (§40 Abs.1 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz vom 01.03.2010) Jeder Angler, der eine Schwarzmeergrundel fängt sollte sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen. Schwarzmeergrundeln sind sehr schmackhaft und eignen sich daher gut für die Fischküche. Ein Umsetzen oder Zurücksetzen sollte so vermieden werden.
Quelle :
http://www.lfvbremen.de/4_Fischerei/16_Sachgebiet-F-G-N.html


----------



## mcl (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Des müssen wir hier schon lang, aber ich sag mal des is a Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Wenn ich hier im Rothsee ne Grundel fang und mich ihr annähere( 2 Schritt ins Wasser lauf) schwimmen 20 kleine direkt vor meinen Füßen davon.
Wir können denk ich froh sein dass nicht alle flüsse und Seen in direkter Verbindung sind!
Sonst wärn die schon viel weiter vorgedrungen.
Selbst wenn du hier im kompletten Land ein Hegefischen "erzwingen" würdest glaub ich nicht dass man der Sache Herr wird. 

Des müsstest ja jeden Monat machen um des einzudämmen. Der Kanal ist ja trotzdem da. Sprich egal wieviele du erledigst mim Hegefischen, sie werden immer wieder nachkommen....


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Hi,

ich bekämpfe die so :






und wenn ich mit denen fertig bin sehen sie so aus :






Gruss


----------



## Wildkarpfen (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Sieht gut aus,darf ich zum essen kommen.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Hi Ralf,

wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt, gerne.

Gruss


----------



## Seeringler (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Mir gefällt besonders der kleine gemischte Salat dazu...:q


----------



## siloaffe (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Jose schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> ...und dann sind die auch (nach siloaffe) noch lecker.
> wo war nochmal dein rezept,markus?



Hier: 








*Grundenl schnell und Lääääka
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

Nach dem Putzen was sehr einfach ist, hinterm Kopf gerade runter bis  durch die Wirbelsäule schneiden und dann weiter richtung A...loch, (So sind Kopf innereien und Flossen in einem Schnitt weg) gebe ich sie in eine Tupperdose, 

Salz und Pfeffer drüber,
Deckel drauf und gut schütteln,
Dose wieder auf, 
Mehl drüber
und nochmal gut schütteln (die dose sollte dicht schließen)

Anschließend endweder inne Pfanne oder Friteuse kurz Braten/Fritieren

Ich hab se auch schon in ner Honig/BBQ Soße eingelegt was auch seeeeehr geil war....

*Anmerkung:*  die Schwarzen werden auch gefuttert, das sind Mänliche Kesslergrundeln im Laichkleid.



























*
Guten Hunger! 
Markus*


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@ siloaffe

deine variante habe ich schon direkt am wasser praktiziert.

wenig aufwand und zu zweit mal kurz den grundelbestand um ca 100 stück dezimiert.

lecker wars.

gruss


----------



## Gohann (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



42er barsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bekämpfe die so :
> 
> ...



Sieht klasse aus! Hätte gerne mal den Rest des Rezeptes mit den verwendeten Zutaten, Gewürzen etc.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Gohann schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Hätte gerne mal den Rest des Rezeptes mit den verwendeten Zutaten, Gewürzen etc.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Und die Soße


----------



## Bananaq (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

sieht ja echt mal gut aus. Aber die biester gibts bei uns (zum glück) nicht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Grundelburger, wie geil ist das denn! 

Ich bin, vielleicht noch?!, im Moment richtig froh über die Biester.
So ein gutes Zanderjahr, Fänge wie auch Nachwuchs, hatten wir
schon lange nicht mehr.

Die Aal- und Friedfischangler sehen das ein klein wenig anders


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

@ gohann, kopiere folgenden text und gib ihn bei google ein und klicke auf den ersten link :

Nur Grundeln gefangen ? Was sollzs

@carp crakc

ist eine süss/scharfe asia-sosse.  ich hole die immer im asia-shop, literflasche so um zwei euro.

gruss


----------



## Doc Plato (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Jetzt will ich nen Fischburger..... sabber..... #6


----------



## Gohann (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ gohann, kopiere folgenden text und gib ihn bei google ein und klicke auf den ersten link :
> 
> Nur Grundeln gefangen ? Was sollzs
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info! Die Soße kam mir schon bekannt vor. Schmeckt bestimmt gut zusammen.

Frage: Beissen die Biester auch über den Winter? War jetzt schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr aktiv am Rhein. Habe bisher auch noch keine Erfahrung mit den Biestern gemacht.

Wollte mir trotz fortgeschrittenem Jahr noch ne Rheinkarte zum Barbenangeln im Herbst holen. Die Zweitrute kann man dann ja über Tag den Grundeln widmen. Ist doch ne nette Abwechslung. 

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

meine erfahrung im letzten jahr war,als  das wasser kälter wurde auch die aktivität der grundeln nachgelassen hat.
was aber nicht heissen soll das sie das fressen ( attackieren von ködern ) einstellen.
meine grösste ( 19,5 cm ) habe ich letzten winter auf twister gefangen.

das mit der zweitrute zum zeitvertreib ist bei und schon fast normal und wenn sie nur zum entschneidern dient

gruss


----------



## Ossifischer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



42er barsch schrieb:


> meine erfahrung im letzten jahr war,als  das wasser kälter wurde auch die aktivität der grundeln nachgelassen hat.
> was aber nicht heissen soll das sie das fressen ( attackieren von ködern ) einstellen.
> meine grösste ( 19,5 cm ) habe ich letzten winter auf twister gefangen.
> 
> ...



wie groß werden die "kriegsfische " eigentlich ?


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

hi ossifischer,

die grössten die ich gesehen habe waren beide genau 19,5 cm.

eine davon hatte ein kumpel und einen tag später war meine dann am band.

gehört habe ich schon von über zwanzig zentimeter langen exemplaren.

sollen laut literatur eine maximalgrösse von 25 cm( schwarzmund-grundel ) erreichen können.

gruss


----------



## brandungsteufel (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Hi,

ich hatte schon welche dran die knapp über 20 waren. Dafür, dass die erst kurz bei uns sind wachsen die sehr schnell. Anbei ein hübsche und gieriges Exemplar.

Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Kurzweil am Kanal...:q



@brandungsteufel
Die Brücke kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Ossifischer (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

das ist bei euch echt ne Plage macht da noch grundangeln mit wurm noch sinn oder spass ? ich kann mir vorstellen bei aal angeln nerven die biester das ist wie in der elbe mit den wollhandkrabben


----------



## 42er barsch (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

hi ossifischer,

um es genau zu sagen:

das "normale" grundangeln ist nicht mehr möglich ohne mit grundeln in kontakt zu kommen.

sämtliche, mir bekannten , hegefischen werden nur noch durch zufallsfänge von brassen oder anderen weissfischen entschieden weil beim feedern oder stippen zu 99% grundeln beissen.

spass macht das nicht wirklich, aber ist nicht mehr zu ändern.

beim stippen waren wir bis jetzt mit mais am selektivsten, darauf beissen sie zwar auch aber die körner sind doch etwas schwerer zu bewältigen wie eine oder zwei maden.

die rotaugen haben mit den körnern weniger probleme.

aber ein tag ohne grundeln werden wir hier wohl nie mehr erleben.

gereade heute beim twistern mit mini-jigs auf barsch waren die biester mal wieder besonders nervig, auf einen gefangenen barsch kamen hunderte "grundelbisse" die so endeten das vier twister den schwanz lassen mussten.
wir verlieren im moment fast mehr köder durch grundelzerstörung als durch hänger.

gruss


----------



## Margarelon (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

So, jetzt muss ich die Grundeln mal in Schutz nehmen!
Hab gestern am Bad Honnefer Hafen an einer Buhne einen fetten Hänger mit meinem Gummifisch. Dummerweise kam der so komisch und ungewohnt, dass ich erst an einen ungewöhnlich großen Biss gedacht und entsprechend angeschlagen habe... #q
Als mir dann bewusst wurde, dass da kein Wal dranhängt und ich keine Chance haben werde, meinen GuFi zurück zu bekommen, habe ich mich erst einmal für ne Kippenlänge auf die Steine gesetzt, die Schnur gelockert und die Rute auf die Beine gelegt.
Da merke ich ein leichtes zupfen in der lockeren Schnur! 
Was soll ich sagen? Nach zwei, drei Mal zubbeln in der Schnur habe ich meinen GuFi wieder rausgeholt... Die Grundeln sind so schmerzfrei, dass sie an allem knabbern, was sich im Wasser bewegt und sogar GuFis aus der Steinpackung rupfen! 
Also, beim nächsten Hänger einfach mal Pause machen, durchatmen und auf die nächste Grundel warten!


----------



## Aurikus (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Margarelon schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich die Grundeln mal in Schutz nehmen!
> Hab gestern am Bad Honnefer Hafen an einer Buhne einen fetten Hänger mit meinem Gummifisch. Dummerweise kam der so komisch und ungewohnt, dass ich erst an einen ungewöhnlich großen Biss gedacht und entsprechend angeschlagen habe... #q
> Als mir dann bewusst wurde, dass da kein Wal dranhängt und ich keine Chance haben werde, meinen GuFi zurück zu bekommen, habe ich mich erst einmal für ne Kippenlänge auf die Steine gesetzt, die Schnur gelockert und die Rute auf die Beine gelegt.
> Da merke ich ein leichtes zupfen in der lockeren Schnur!
> ...




Hehehe, find ich gut!! Sollten die Kackdinger doch für was gut sein!?
Wie sah der Köder danach denn aus, zerstört oder brauchbar???

Muss ich beim nächsten Hänger auch mal testen!!!


----------



## Margarelon (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Hehehe, find ich gut!! Sollten die Kackdinger doch für was gut sein!?
> Wie sah der Köder danach denn aus, zerstört oder brauchbar???
> 
> Muss ich beim nächsten Hänger auch mal testen!!!



Da die offensichtlich keine oder nur kleine Zähne haben, war der GuFi unbeschädigt! Die Viecher nehmen ja alles in den Mund und werden dem so lange am Schwänzchen genuckelt haben, bis er aus der Spalte rausgerutscht ist...


----------



## ayron (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Da die offensichtlich keine oder nur kleine Zähne haben, war der GuFi unbeschädigt! Die Viecher nehmen ja alles in den Mund und werden dem so lange am Schwänzchen genuckelt haben, bis er aus der Spalte rausgerutscht ist...



Die sind Super Köder zerstörer..... je nach Material sieht er bald aus, als ob jemand mit  Schmirgelpaper dran war.
Hatte schon Köder, da waren richtige Risse drin und nein es waren keine Zander#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Die Viecher nehmen ja alles in den Mund und werden dem so lange am Schwänzchen genuckelt haben, bis er aus der Spalte rausgerutscht ist...




Das ist doch Ferkelfahnderverdächtig, oder nicht ?:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

aber sowas von ..........:q:vik::q:vik::q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Die Viecher nehmen ja alles in den Mund und werden dem so lange am Schwänzchen genuckelt haben, bis er aus der Spalte rausgerutscht ist...



Ja, aber wirklich sowas von....













:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Frettchen82 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Bidde


----------



## Margarelon (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, aber wirklich sowas von....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#q

Das kommt davon, wenn man nebenher seine Posts auf dem iPad tippt und nicht kontrolliert...

Aber... Hey!!! :vik: Ich bin ein Ferkelverdächtiger!!!


----------



## Rheinfishing (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Ey leute,war gestern mit maden und mais grundel am Rhein in köln am Molenkopf bei den buhnen fischen.ich dachte das wäre eine Invasion von denen.ich habe mit einer 5m kopfrute und dann direkt vor meine füße an der buhnen steinpackung reingeworfen.montage war einfach an der 0,16 schnur eine minipose mit kleinem bleischrot und einem 16er haken.in 1er stunde war das eine ausbeute von 47 dieser drecksplagen 
auch wenn man denkt das die nicht da vor dir sind schwimmen und rauben die alles.ich habe es auch mit blankem haken probiert(silbern) hat aber nicht geklappt#c
Im Sommer oder Hochsommer sind dort richtig viele angler aber,dier grundel ist so eine art Elritzen ersatz geworden  es macht schon spaß die biester zu angeln und gesellig ist das fischen mit der stippe auch bei 37celsius.
Also bis op neue fänge.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Zweimal Zielfisch... 






einmal via Dropshot...






und einmal am 11cm shad.
gegessen hab ich die Biester noch nicht...
und das werd ich auch tunlichst vermeiden!


----------



## Dxnschx (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*




Passiert sehr sehr häufig.


----------



## stefan19 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Vor ca. 3Jahren war es auch in der Donau im Raum Straubing so schlimm mit den Grundeln,jedoch hat sich dies in den Letzten 2 Jahren enorm verbessert.


----------



## siloaffe (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: gerissene grundeln*

Muss den Tread nochmal hoch holen, die letzten 2 Tage gabs die ersten "eindeutigen" Grundelbisse auf Gummi am Mittelrhein! 
Anbei eines meiner lieblings Fotos!!!


----------

